# 2 yotes for 1?



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

I’ve got friends that run them with dogs. They get right around 30 every year. Same place, every week. 10-15 years in a row, they never run out.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

FullQuiver said:


> Only 2 things and it takes years of consistent application have altered coyote numbers significantly for many years over large areas.. Trapping and poisons.. Both of which when applied over long periods and with skill will reduce and keep reduced coyote populations...


Yes has been tried and failed. The last two things left on this planet will be cockroaches and coyotes.


----------

